

Facebook Pages Get Compromised. Who Does It? Facebook Support - hamaddar
http://www.rewritetech.com/facebook-pages-get-compromised-who-does-it-facebook-support-1091/
Hundreds of Facebook pages are being compromised, all that by writing to Facebook support and miss-using a glitch in their policy.
======
salemh
Hm...the title of this should have been, compromised pages have no support
From Facebook Support, and how should one protect (in any fashion) Pages from
being compromised. This is more a dig at how FaceBook is not protecting its
users who build Pages in general correct? It reads confusing to me.
Explanation anyone of a more detailed mind?

Edit: Rather, the lack of recourse with FaceBook, which is endemic of FaceBook
as a whole (impersonation profiles, Pages now, etc.)

------
wladimir
This is pretty serious, so everyone can pretend to be copyright rights holder,
and they will shut down a page without proof. And for the person being shut
down, there is no recourse. They are told to settle it with the third party,
which doesn't even exist. Ouch...

